# Putting together a DIY canopy, I have some questions.



## MilitantPotato (Oct 12, 2006)

Both are on paint,
The first is:
What brand and/or style of paint matches the black used on All-glass/perfecto stands?

2nd is

What have you all used to seal the inside? Some time on google and searching the forums came up with polyurethane paint, are there any others that are inexpensive/readily available that anyone has used and liked?

Thanks!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I paint I used was a spray kind that I got from walmart. Doesnt match it but is close enough, as for sealing the inside. What do you mean buy that. I didn't even paint the inside or anything.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a friend doing the same thing for a reef tank, he's using an epoxy based paint inside of his. I can find out more info if you would like.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Theres really no point painting the inside. Nobody looks at it, and if using MH's you would think if the paint reached its flashpoint it would ignite.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You paint the inside to protect from humidity. Like the inside of my unfinished wood stand and canopy. The inside is deteriorating. Just flaking away. I need to seal it with some sort of varnish pretty soon before anymore peels off. Forunately it is a solid wood so it doesn't fall apart like particle board.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Never thought about it that way. I used pressure treated wood.


----------



## MilitantPotato (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, 

Jaysn, I couldn't find marine epoxy paint for a decent price near me, I have a feeling I'll end up regretting not purchasing some.

Well, I picked up some paint, I'm hoping it comes out well, if not I can't repaint it as I've spent a small fortune on tools, lumber, and paint. 

I picked up Glidden brand grey primer int/ext, glidden "evermore" flat black int/ext. topcoat made from acrylic latex *(I hope this is good to use)*, 
and minwax int/ext clear semi-gloss "spar urethane" sealer. 

Can anyone comment on the types of paint and sealer I picked up?


----------



## MilitantPotato (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh, do I prime/paint/cover with the urethane on the inside of the canopy or just do 2-3 layers of spar urethane?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

I never made a canopy, but I made shelves for aquarium iron stands that I have. I painted the shelves with black marine paint, then used a sprayed on lacquer.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

High gloss white is best for inside canopies. Sanjay did some tests and proved that a white surface reflects light almost as well as high polished aluminum reflectors.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

Would sealing/painting the canopy, then coating the inside with aluminium foil (shiny side out) be safe to use as light reflection? If so, you could use 3M spray adhesive to glue the foil to the canopy.


----------

